# Carlitos / ceder la vez



## sabrinita85

"Y, por favor, no me vengas con historias de que a Cristo le crucificamos todos, todos los días, cuentos chinos, que si Cristo levantara la cabeza, ten por seguro de que no vendría a rezar con los protestantes, ni a decir que los pobres vayan a la Universidad, ni a *comprar Carlitos a todos los vagos* de Madrid, *ni a ceder la vez *en las tiendas, ni, eso fijo, a tirar lechazos a Hernando de Miguel por el hueco de la escalera".
(_Cinco horas con Mario_ -- Miguel Delibes)

Tengo un problemilla con las frases en negrita, o igual debería decir "azulita" D).

¿Qué son los _Carlitos_?
¿Y que quiere decir "ceder la vez"?


----------



## irene.acler

He encontrado esto: 
"Ceder la vez, en inglés, sería "give up one's turn/place". En español significa turno o lugar que le corresponde a uno en una cola, etc." (http://forum.wordreference.com/archive/index.php/t-139891.html)

Por lo que se refiere a "comprar Carlitos", ni idea..


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> He encontrado esto:
> "Ceder la vez, en inglés, sería "give up one's turn/place". En español significa turno o lugar que le corresponde a uno en una cola, etc." (http://forum.wordreference.com/archive/index.php/t-139891.html)
> 
> Por lo que se refiere a "comprar Carlitos", ni idea..


Ah quindi "fare la fila" nei negozi.

Grazie


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> Ah quindi "fare la fila" nei negozi.
> 
> Grazie



Esatto


----------



## claudine2006

Quando la gente si mette in coda in Spagna "pide la vez" per sapere chi è l'ultimo. Con Carlitos credo si riferisca ai fumetti dei Peanuts (Charlie Brown); in Spagna si chiamano Carlitos, dal nome del protagonista.


----------



## sabrinita85

OK, grazie Claudi!


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> Ah quindi "fare la fila" nei negozi.
> 
> Grazie



"Ceder la vez" sarebbe l'azione di lasciare il nostro posto nella fila a qualcuno, per gentilezza o carità. Oggigiorno si usa molto più spesso la parola "turno", io non ho mai usato "vez" in questo senso, ma so che esiste. L'espressione è "dar la vez", la persona che "da la vez" è l'ultima della fila. Quindi, "¿Quién da la vez?" è un equivalente di "¿Quién es el último?", la frase più normale almeno dove io abito. COme si direbbero queste cose in italiano?


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> "Ceder la vez" sarebbe l'azione di lasciare il nostro posto nella fila a qualcuno, per gentilezza o carità. Oggigiorno si usa molto più spesso la parola "turno", io non ho mai usato "vez" in questo senso, ma so che esiste. L'espressione è "dar la vez", la persona che "da la vez" è l'ultima della fila. Quindi, "¿Quién da la vez?" è un equivalente di "¿Quién es el último?", la frase più normale almeno dove io abito. Come si direbbero queste cose in italiano?


Chi è l'ultimo? 
Di solito cediamo il turno per gentilezza, non per carità.


----------



## Cecilio

claudine2006 said:


> Quando la gente si mette in coda in Spagna "pide la vez" per sapere chi è l'ultimo. Con Carlitos credo si riferisca ai fumetti dei Peanuts (Charlie Brown); in Spagna si chiamano Carlitos, dal nome del protagonista.



Non sapevo niente di questa espressione, "Carlitos". Forse cinquanta anni fa si usava questa parola, ma adesso è completamente sparita.


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> "Ceder la vez" sarebbe l'azione di lasciare il nostro posto nella fila a qualcuno, per gentilezza o carità. Oggigiorno si usa molto più spesso la parola "turno", io non ho mai usato "vez" in questo senso, ma so che esiste. L'espressione è "dar la vez", la persona che "da la vez" è l'ultima della fila. Quindi, "¿Quién da la vez?" è un equivalente di "¿Quién es el último?", la frase più normale almeno dove io abito. COme si direbbero queste cose in italiano?



En italiano se dice: "fare la fila" cuando una persona está en la cola esperando su turno; "lasciare il posto" corresponde a "ceder la vez", o "ceder el turno" como dices tú; "¿Quién da la vez?" se dice "chi è l'ultimo (della fila)?".


----------



## Cecilio

claudine2006 said:


> Chi è l'ultimo?
> Di solito cediamo il turno per gentilezza, non per carità.



Sì, ma nel testo di Delibes si parla di azioni caritative.

A proposito, in Spagna non è molto normale cedere il turno. La gente preferisce fare al contrario, rubarlo!


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> "Ceder la vez" sarebbe l'azione di lasciare il nostro posto nella fila a qualcuno, per gentilezza o carità. Oggigiorno si usa molto più spesso la parola "turno", io non ho mai usato "vez" in questo senso, ma so che esiste. L'espressione è "dar la vez", la persona che "da la vez" è l'ultima della fila. Quindi, "¿Quién da la vez?" è un equivalente di "¿Quién es el último?", la frase più normale almeno dove io abito. COme si direbbero queste cose in italiano?





Cecilio said:


> Non sapevo niente di questa espressione, "Carlitos". Forse cinquanta anni fa si usava questa parola, ma adesso è completamente sparita.



Grazie Cecilio.
Desafortunadamente nuestra profesora nos obliga a leer estas novelas que me dan bastante asquito... llenas de expresiones viejas... según ella, se dicen aún hoy en día...


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Non sapevo niente di questa espressione, "Carlitos". Forse cinquant'anni fa si usava questa parola, ma adesso è completamente sparita.


Non so, sarà l'età...
Scherzi a parte, ho riso per due giorni di fila quando ho scoperto come si chiamavano i Peanuts in Spagna!


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> Grazie Cecilio.
> Desafortunadamente nuestra profesora nos obliga a leer estas novelas que me dan bastante asquito... llenas de expresiones viejas... según ella, se dicen aún hoy en día...



Es posible que en algunas regiones se sigan utilizando algunas de estas expresiones. Delibes es un escritor de Valladolid, y en aquellas tierras utilizan algunas expresiones que a mí me suenan a antiguo. No sé. Quizá sea también porque yo procedo de una tierra donde el español es una lengua importada.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Es posible que en algunas regiones se sigan utilizando algunas de estas expresiones. Delibes es un escritor de Valladolid, y en aquellas tierras utilizan algunas expresiones que a mí me suenan a antiguo. No sé. Quizá sea también porque yo procedo de una tierra donde el español es una lengua importada.


En Andalucía también se usa....y es una tierra de jóvenes.


----------



## Cecilio

claudine2006 said:


> En Andalucía también se usa....y es una tierra de jóvenes.



En cada región se usan expresiones diferentes, como ocurre en Italia. Lo que a uno le suena normal a otro le suena a "antiguo", o viceversa. Está claro que la zona de Castilla-León (capital Valladolid) tiene cierta aureola de "antiguo", "castizo", que la hace interesante, aunque a lo mejor a muchos castellanos les gustaría un poco más de modernidad.

Las novelas de Delibes reflejan bastante bien lo que son esas tierras castellanas.

Yo, por mi parte, las veo casi como otro mundo. Así es España.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> En cada región se usan expresiones diferentes, como ocurre en Italia. Lo que a uno le suena normal a otro le suena a "antiguo", o viceversa. Está claro que la zona de Castilla-León (capital Valladolid) tiene cierta aureola de "antiguo", "castizo", que la hace interesante, aunque a lo mejor a muchos castellanos les gustaría un poco más de modernidad.
> 
> Las novelas de Delibes reflejan bastante bien lo que son esas tierras castellanas.
> 
> Yo, por mi parte, las veo casi como otro mundo. Así es España.


Sí, te entiendo.


----------



## freakit

*ni a ceder la vez *

puede ser que en Valencia para pedir "avanti il prossimo" han dicho "a quien va?"

o es mas probable que no escuchè bien......


----------



## Cecilio

freakit said:


> *ni a ceder la vez *
> 
> puede ser que en Valencia para pedir "avanti il prossimo" han dicho "a quien va?"
> 
> o es mas probable que no escuchè bien......



Ciao, freakit. In spagnolo si dice "¿Quién va?" nel senso di "¿Quién es el siguiente?" o "¿A quién le toca?". Non credo che sia un uso specifico di Valencia.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Este tipo de terminos suelen ser muy particulares de cada zona, en Extremadura acortamos mucho todo y decimos ... quien da la vez ...
Pero tiene razon cecilio con su ultimo post


----------



## freakit

Cecilio said:


> Ciao, freakit. In spagnolo si dice "¿Quién va?" nel senso di "¿Quién es el siguiente?" o "¿A quién le toca?". Non credo che sia un uso specifico di Valencia.


 
nono chiaro, solo che la prima volta l'ho sentito quando sono stato qualche giorno a valencia...... e non ero sicuro di averlo capito bene...

qui a fachadol....ehm  a valladolid dicono "quien está" o qualcosa del genere......


----------



## Neuromante

Due cosucce.

Prima, non penso si riferisca a Charly Brown, sicuramente il testo sia troppo vechi per questo.

Secondo:  Sara pure Delibes ma a me risulta che abbia svagliato grammatica. Dobrebbe essere
...a Cristo lo crucificamos todos,,,"
se non vuol dire che abbiamo crucificato qualcosa che apparteneba a Cristo. 
É un errore tanto diffuso nella Spagna peninsolare da avere anche un nome "leismo" in opposizione a "laismo" e "loismo" che sono l´altri due sbagli possibili


----------



## sabrinita85

Neuromante said:


> Due cosucce.
> 
> Prima, non penso si riferisca a Charly Brown, sicuramente il testo sia troppo vechi per questo.
> 
> Secondo: Sarà pure Delibes ma a me risulta che abbia sbagliato grammatica. Dobrebbe essere
> ...a Cristo lo crucificamos todos,,,"
> se no, vuol dire che abbiamo crocifisso qualcosa che apparteneva a Cristo.
> É un errore tanto diffuso nella Spagna penins*u*lare da avere anche un nome "leismo" in opposizione a "laismo" e "loismo" che sono gli altri due sbagli possibili


Sí, ne ho trovati parecchi di _leismos_.
In questo romanzo, Delibes fa parlare Carmen, moglie del defunto Mario.
A prescindere dal fatto che la _novela_ è incentrata esclusivamente sullo spagnolo colloquiale, Carmen è una donna che reputa la cultura come qualcosa di negativo, quindi poiché nei venti e passa capitoli del libro è lei che parla, non mi sorprende che Delibes inserisca diversi vizi del linguaggio.


----------



## Neuromante

Purtoppo questi tre sbagli sono comunissi nella Spagna peninsulare. Anche a livelo da literati e giornalisti, infatti non é per niente strano che _loro_ tentino di coregerci (¿Ho scrito giusto?) a noi, l´unica regione che non sbaglia, con strane norme grammaticali. Non c´entra col cepo sociale


----------



## Rayines

Hola: disculpen pero no sé italiano. En Argentina, hace muchos años...no digo cuántos, se vendían unos muñequitos manejados por hilos, que eran "Carlitos" (por Charles Chaplin), los vendían en el centro de la ciudad, los hacían mover con un par de hilos .


----------



## sabrinita85

Neuromante said:


> Purtoppo questi tre sbagli sono comunissimi nella Spagna peninsulare. Anche a livello di letterati e giornalisti, infatti non é per niente strano che _loro_ tentino di correggerci (¿Ho scritto giusto?) a noi, l´unica regione che non sbaglia, con strane norme grammaticali. Non c´entra col ceppo sociale


¿A nosostros quién? ¿A los canarios?
De todos modos no sé mucho de esto, pero sé que el español (morfología, léxico, etc.) de las Islas Canarias tiene alguna diferencia con respecto al español peninsular, corrígeme si me equivoco, y también en la pronuncia, ¿no?




Rayines said:


> Hola: disculpen pero no sé italiano. En Argentina, hace muchos años...no digo cuántos, se vendían unos muñequitos manejados por hilos, que eran "Carlitos" (por Charles Chaplin), los vendían en el centro de la ciudad, los hacían mover con un par de hilos .


Ah qué interesante: me has convencido de que Delibes, muy probablemente, se refiere a estos muñequitos en su novela.
Gracias


----------



## Neuromante

sabrinita85 said:


> ¿A nosostros quiénes? ¿a los canarios?
> De todos modos, no sé mucho de est o, pero sé que el español (morfología, léxico, etc.) de las Islas Canarias tiene alguna diferencia con respecto al español peninsular, corrígeme si me equivoco, y también en la pronunciación, ¿no?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah qué interesante: me has convencido de que Delibes, muy probablemente, se refiere a estos muñequitos en su novela.
> 
> Si, mi riferisco a noi canarii.
> E diverso si, ma non cosí tanto, in prattica le diferenze non vanno oltre quelle che ci possano essere fra un gallego (Che adesso si infatuano di avere una linguas diversa, come dall´altro tanti¿?) e un andaluzo. Quello dal "leismo" e un po´diverso, vista la enorme difusione dal errore che lo fa diventare un segno di diversitá fra spagnoli e gli altri spanoparlanti. Ma sempre errore é. Ormai c´é anche il dizzionario uficiale per le variazzioni grammaticali, parliamo sempre a livello da ispanoparlanti, mica di spagnoli. E penso lo consideri uno sbaglio, non una variazione regionale.
> 
> Sulla diversitá dalla lingua quá:
> Renditi conto che ormai, e per motivi politici, da noi si punta a considerare come lingua quello che nella Italia sarebbe a stento una parlata, nemmeno un dialetto. (Mentre, invece, consíderano che qualuncue variazione sudamericana sarebbe solo "Il loro modo di parlare") Io penso che se scrito non é cosi diverso non é altro che un fatto di pronuncia moooolto chiusa . Lasciando sempre fuora di discorsi il basco
> 
> Inoltre, la essistenza delle Accademie dalla Lingua é un arma magnifica per definire la nostra lingua. Tu pensa che nell´dizzionario uficiale viene segnato i diversi valori per ogni parola a secondo le regioni.
> Un essempio.
> Da noi non c´e´scrito "Terminal de autobuses" ma "Estación de guaguas" perche sarebbe la nostra forma giusta per lo spagnolo accademico (Ed é divertente vedere conmo i peninsulari non la trovano mai)
> 
> 
> Su quello di "Carlitos" Doppo leggerlo mi sono ricordato fra nuvole "di vecchia annata" qualcosa al riguardo da cuando lo lessi a scuola sulle note a margine dal testo e penso che Raynes sia giusto


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> Si, mi riferisco a noi canarii---*delle Canarie* (penso).
> E' diverso sì, ma non così tanto, in pratica le differenze non vanno oltre quelle che ci possono essere fra un gallego (Che adesso si infatuano di avere una linguas diversa, come dall´altro tante ?) e un andaluzo. Quello del "leismo" è un po' diverso, vista la enorme diffusione dell'errore che lo fa diventare un segno di diversità fra spagnoli e gli altri ispanoparlanti. Ma sempre errore è. Ormai c'è anche il dizionario ufficiale per le variazioni grammaticali, parliamo sempre a livello di ispanoparlanti, mica di spagnoli. E penso lo si consideri uno sbaglio, non una variazione regionale.
> 
> Sulla diversità dalla lingua qua:
> Renditi conto che ormai, e per motivi politici, da noi si punta a considerare come lingua quello che in Italia sarebbe a stento una parlata, nemmeno un dialetto. (Mentre, invece, considerano che qualunque variazione sudamericana sarebbe solo "Il loro modo di parlare") Io penso che se lo scritto non è cosi diverso non è altro che un fatto di pronuncia moooolto chiusa . Lasciando sempre fuori dal discorso il basco
> 
> Inoltre, l'esistenza delle Accademie della Lingua è un arma magnifica per definire la nostra lingua. Tu pensa che nel dizionario ufficiale vengono segnati i diversi valori per ogni parola a seconda delle regioni.
> Un esempio.
> Da noi non c'è scritto "Terminal de autobuses" ma "Estación de guaguas" perché sarebbe la nostra forma giusta per lo spagnolo accademico (Ed è divertente vedere come i peninsulari non la usano mai)
> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il discorso di "Carlitos" dopo *averlo letto* mi sono ricordato fra nuvole "di vecchia annata" qualcosa al riguardo da quando lo lessi a scuola sulle note a margine dal testo e penso che Raynes abbia ragione.


----------

